

Licenses Damned Licenses - j_baker
http://lucumr.pocoo.org/2010/6/19/licenses-dammed-licenses

======
koeselitz
Licensing is a real mess, but actually there is a handy compromise in this
case - particularly in the case of logos. Armin should try the Mozilla Public
License [<http://www.oss-watch.ac.uk/resources/mpl.xml>] which exists pretty
much to do exactly what he wants to do.

Ever notice how Debian has "Iceweasel" instead of "Firefox?" Same product -
different logo and mascot. That's because "Firefox" is a trademark, and the
Mozilla Public License says you have to follow the trademark restrictions of
the original author.

------
bediger
Another story of how "Intellectual Property" (as a general concept, with
copyright as the specific problem) keeps things from happening, and wastes
innovator's and inventor's time on nonsense.

